
How dumb court decisions made it impossible to sample like the Beastie Boys - mariorz
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2012/05/adam_yauch_and_paul_s_boutique_how_dumb_court_decisions_have_made_it_nearly_impossible_for_artists_to_sample_the_way_the_beastie_boys_did.html
======
joejohnson
Damn, this author really doesn't listen to a lot of music. Greg Gillis has
become the poster child for mashups, but mashups had been a part of the
cultural zeitgeist for a long time before Girl Talk was discovered.

Just one famous example: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Grey_Album>

This is to say nothing of all the heavy sampling in EDM in the last decade
plus.

